# My 91 Ser



## Mintser (Mar 24, 2005)

http://www.we-todd-did-racing.com/wetoddimage.wtdr/wODQxODk0NnM0MTNkZmQzMXk1NDE=.jpg


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Little out there but nice...

List your mods to exterior, interior, and engine.


----------



## Mintser (Mar 24, 2005)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> Little out there but nice...
> 
> List your mods to exterior, interior, and engine.


Ill see if i can find some more pics of it because ill be here all night listing everything.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Well list some inportant things. Right now it looks all show no go.. List some mods I'm not really feelin it with the stuff I know right now.


----------



## Mintser (Mar 24, 2005)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> Well list some inportant things. Right now it looks all show no go.. List some mods I'm not really feelin it with the stuff I know right now.


Yeah it is pretty much show for now.The turbo project is under way.I will have pic of that within the next couple of weeks.But in this picture it was running on a Nitrous Work 100shot.ClutchMasters Stage 5 clutch and Aluminum flywheel.Three inch exhuast.Custom ecu by my brother.300zx maf and 370 injectors.Lots more to come.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Mintser said:


> Yeah it is pretty much show for now.The turbo project is under way.I will have pic of that within the next couple of weeks.But in this picture it was running on a Nitrous Work 100shot.ClutchMasters Stage 5 clutch and Aluminum flywheel.Three inch exhuast.Custom ecu by my brother.300zx maf and 370 injectors.Lots more to come.


Regaurd this comment Ill keep it to myself


----------



## Mintser (Mar 24, 2005)

Nismo1997 said:


> Regaurd this comment Ill keep it to myself


nothing but haters here


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Hey, no problem being all show. That's cool. Looks damn good and looks like you've put a ton of time into it. Keep it up and us updated.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Mintser said:


> nothing but haters here



You posted wanting comments, now you complain once you get them?


----------



## cjones (Mar 22, 2005)

To ricey for me, but looks like you have put a lot of time into it.


----------



## 2002SentraSilver (Feb 15, 2005)

i like it...its refreshing to see someone doing something different...its your project...and you went with what you want..i like it! :cheers:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

sorry bro, nothing but the work/man hours impresse me. the sheet metal around the engine is gaudy, the pastel paint looks like faded green, the front bumper is waaaaaaaaaaaaaaay to wild, the wing is a bit doofy, and the wheels are huge.

sorry :kiss: im not a big fan of wild show cars, i like near stock but packs a giant punch type thing.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Mintser said:


> nothing but haters here


Haters, are you really kidding me? You really want me to tell you how I feel about you......I have no problem telling you how I feel. I was just being nice about it.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Boys!? PLAY NICE!!


----------



## Mintser (Mar 24, 2005)

Gimp said:


> Boys!? PLAY NICE!!


 Im not the one getting my panties in abunch.sounds like someone needs alittle vacation.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Its for sure different. Wich is great in a world where everybody is Unique, just like you, if you know what I mean....lol
I like it. A lot of work, and time went into it. I would really like to see some more pics.
The only thing im not feeling in that one pic is the rear spoiler/wing.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

I like it. If had the time I would experiment with things like that. The kit looks good and the craftsmanship and igenuity are great. The only things im not digging is the baby puke green and the wing. Like others said, I would like other pics like rear, sides, full front etc etc.... Also, did you do the work or was it a shop cause I personally do all my bodywork (shaving, molding, smoothing) looks good :thumbup:


----------



## Mintser (Mar 24, 2005)

91sentra said:


> I like it. If had the time I would experiment with things like that. The kit looks good and the craftsmanship and igenuity are great. The only things im not digging is the baby puke green and the wing. Like others said, I would like other pics like rear, sides, full front etc etc.... Also, did you do the work or was it a shop cause I personally do all my bodywork (shaving, molding, smoothing) looks good :thumbup:


 Nope i did all the body work it took about a mouth of doing it in the eveningsto finish it .One of the members in our club painted it for me.And the green is the color that my 73 240z was and i had the piant let over from it so i used it .not every on likes it but thats what makes us diffrent.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

I see, so how was the initial fitment of the sideskirts. I would imagine that they would have to be chopped and shaved a little to make them fit the doorjambs and the fenders and q. panels. I am looking for an alt. to the kits out there and was musing on the possibility of using a civic or other car kit that has the overall similar dimensions, (width, mounting points similar, distance between wheel wells etc etc) but might be disgarding it if it requires to much fabbing since I dont have much time to do bodywork right now  I may just end up with a stillen kit for ease of installation and fitment and overall looks. :hal:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

ive seen your car and username somewhere before


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

ugh, i dunt like it. the front bumper is pretty nice, but out of place w/o an intercooler chillin in there. i like the engine bay dealies too, really cleans up the standard nissan clutter. 

but the rest...ehhh, i dunt like. you need to replace that bumper, flat black slats dont look good with all the bling.


----------



## Mintser (Mar 24, 2005)

Tavel said:


> ugh, i dunt like it. the front bumper is pretty nice, but out of place w/o an intercooler chillin in there. i like the engine bay dealies too, really cleans up the standard nissan clutter.
> 
> but the rest...ehhh, i dunt like. you need to replace that bumper, flat black slats dont look good with all the bling.


 The front mount is in progress with a few other changes will keep you posted


----------

